# To all those lonely furs out there



## Deleted member 112695 (Jun 30, 2018)

To that lonely fur,
Whose heart has much to endure,
In the shadows of doubt and fear,
Desiring what is so dear,

Take but a moment to think,
Something so small but sweet.
As hope may drain down the sink,
We are all on the same fleet.

Not a single one can know,
What the next hour may show.
The hand of One divine,
Directs the gloom and shine.

But a lamp so dim,
with a light so slim,
When it is carried into the cavern,
Is much more to behold than in a tavern.

So a dim shine of hope,
Into the cavern of a lonely heart,
May find it’s rest along the high slope,
And there will never part.

But many lights of blaze,
Blinds the promiscuous eye,
So it can no longer daze,
At what the lonely looks on high.

So search and look upon that dim light, whatever it may be, that dim light of a hope you may never fully see. But notice how much more sweet it is, when in the darkness is beheld. A small light in a dark room is brighter than under the sun. You never know when the lamp will be carried into the cavern. You never know when that one good friend or beloved you may encounter.


----------



## Deleted member 112695 (Jul 1, 2018)

Hope this helps some


----------



## Deleted member 112695 (Jul 1, 2018)

@Xitheon


----------



## Some Moron (Jul 1, 2018)

You're like everybody's emotional support! It's beautiful!


----------



## Deleted member 112695 (Jul 1, 2018)

Some Moron said:


> You're like everybody's emotional support! It's beautiful!


And you’re everybody’s moron 
Haha! Thank you!


----------



## Some Moron (Jul 1, 2018)

Felix Bernard said:


> And you’re everybody’s moron
> Haha! Thank you!


Enjoy your endless stream of likes!


----------



## Deleted member 112695 (Jul 1, 2018)

Some Moron said:


> Enjoy your endless stream of likes!


Aww, I don’t do this for the likes though - though I’ll admit they’re nice.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 1, 2018)

Your positivity always makes us smile. You're an amazing furry.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Jul 1, 2018)

I see that you have soul of romantic man, cheering people up constantly without anything in return. Hats off to you my friend


----------



## Deleted member 112695 (Jul 1, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Your positivity always makes us smile. You're an amazing furry.


You are amazing as well, Nexus 
Thank you for your compliment. And I’m happy to make you smile.


----------



## Deleted member 112695 (Jul 1, 2018)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> I see that you have soul of romantic man, cheering people up constantly without anything in return. Hats off to you my friend


The return is making people’s day. Because that’s how my day is made.

As the old english theologian and pastor John Bunyan said: “You have not lived today until you have done something for someone who can never repay you.”


----------



## Pyruus (Jul 1, 2018)

I do try to spread the same message, even though I'm a victim of it myself. I need someone, and it hurts to not have that special one to cuddle.


----------



## Deleted member 112695 (Jul 1, 2018)

Pyruus said:


> I do try to spread the same message, even though I'm a victim of it myself. I need someone, and it hurts to not have that special one to cuddle.


Are virtual cuddles ok? *cuddles*


----------



## Nakita (Jul 2, 2018)

~Awww :,(


----------



## Lexiand (Jul 2, 2018)

You just make the most nicest posts ever.
Bless your soul


----------



## Xavier Fox (Jul 2, 2018)

I salute your posting once again!


----------



## Night.Claw (Jul 2, 2018)

It's so good to have people like you in here.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 2, 2018)

Felix Bernard said:


> To that lonely fur,
> Whose heart has much to endure,
> In the shadows of doubt and fear,
> Desiring what is so dear,
> ...


A poet, too! Wow! You ARE talented!! And that IS NOT sarcasm.


----------



## Deleted member 112695 (Jul 2, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> A poet, too! Wow! You ARE talented!! And that IS NOT sarcasm.


D’awww thanks. Poetry is one of those things that just flows naturally from me. I sit down and think, start writing what’s in my heart, and after some time it just flows! It’s a beautiful gift God gave me, and I love to share it with others any way I can. I hope I can help people too through it.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 2, 2018)

Felix Bernard said:


> D’awww thanks. Poetry is one of those things that just flows naturally from me. I sit down and think, start writing what’s in my heart, and after some time it just flows! It’s a beautiful gift God gave me, and I love to share it with others any way I can. I hope I can help people too through it.


----------



## Deleted member 112695 (Jul 2, 2018)

*hugs @Okami_No_Heishi @Xavier Fox @SveltColt @Night.Claw @Nakita*


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 2, 2018)

Felix Bernard said:


> *hugs @Okami_No_Heishi @Xavier Fox @SveltColt @Night.Claw @Nakita*


Thanks


----------



## Deleted member 112695 (Jul 2, 2018)

Why Lord must they suffer?
Why, O’ Lord most pure?
Why do they have so much to endure?
Those seeking another,
To find none but loneliness.

What is this loneliness You allow?
Is it not the breaker of many hearts?
The author of many doubts?
It takes their heart to steal,
And empty do they feel.

Like shuttering leaves of trees in a midnight breeze,
The heart of a lonely man swerves loose upon the branch of sorrow,
About to give up for to break within the hour,
Before it can grow its flower.

Like the cherry blossom that blooms in splendor,
So does the lonely man’s heart at a moment so tender,
Though within the day it withers away,
And so he goes away as before astray.

May his heart by Thy grace heal,
For sorrow has found himself at his door.
May his salvation be a sign and seal,
That He is loved still, and still so much more.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Jul 2, 2018)

Felix Bernard said:


> The return is making people’s day. Because that’s how my day is made.
> 
> As the old english theologian and pastor John Bunyan said: “You have not lived today until you have done something for someone who can never repay you.”




Then my friend we have more in common that i expected. The only difference is that you have different approach, i am deffinitely way more radical but it is often needed. when someone lost any hope i often grab him by the face a force him/her to take the first step and that usually all they need. then i am simply with them and give advices


----------



## Deleted member 112695 (Jul 2, 2018)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> Then my friend we have more in common that i expected. The only difference is that you have different approach, i am deffinitely way more radical but it is often needed. when someone lost any hope i often grab him by the face a force him/her to take the first step and that usually all they need. then i am simply with them and give advices


That indeed is radical! Surely for some that will work. I usually like to make sure people get the emotional support they need first and then encourage them (but not force them) to take the first step.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Jul 2, 2018)

Felix Bernard said:


> That indeed is radical! Surely for some that will work. I usually like to make sure people get the emotional support they need first and then encourage them (but not force them) to take the first step.


I of course help them with emotional stuff as well the best way i can but you have no idea what power the shock value may bring. of course you need to be careful with it


----------



## Deleted member 112695 (Jul 2, 2018)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> I of course help them with emotional stuff as well the best way i can but you have no idea what power the shock value may bring. of course you need to be careful with it


Indeed, some people do need a push!


----------



## Pyruus (Jul 2, 2018)

Felix Bernard said:


> Are virtual cuddles ok? *cuddles*


I'm afraid not anymore. But I do appreciate the thought. Thank you.


----------



## Deleted member 112695 (Jul 2, 2018)

Pyruus said:


> I'm afraid not anymore. But I do appreciate the thought. Thank you.


Talk to me anytime if you need to ^w^


----------



## Deleted member 112695 (Jul 2, 2018)

Bump!


----------



## Pyruus (Jul 3, 2018)

Felix Bernard said:


> Talk to me anytime if you need to ^w^


I night take you up on that soon.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 3, 2018)

I take it we separate lonely from alone, right? Seeing as they are two separate things.


----------



## Rayd (Jul 3, 2018)

Cryptic nothings.


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Jul 3, 2018)

This post made me want to leave society and be alone in a cave forever


----------



## Deleted member 112695 (Jul 3, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> I take it we separate lonely from alone, right? Seeing as they are two separate things.


Yes, they do mean different things. You could still have a close friend and be lonely.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 3, 2018)

Felix Bernard said:


> Yes, they do mean different things. You could still have a close friend and be lonely.


Indeed. You can also be alone but not linely.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Jul 3, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Indeed. You can also be alone but not linely.


aaaand, you can be with someone but as lonely as you can be


----------



## Deleted member 112695 (Jul 3, 2018)

Yes, especially if you have depression


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 3, 2018)

I feel lonely here. I feel like I'm not welcomed or accepted, but only tolerated by most people. Some people seem to dislike me being around, and others seem to shun me when I wan't to talk to them. I try to be as nice as possible, but it never seems to work. I just wan't to be liked the same as everyone else. There are only a handful of people who I actually trust to be there for me.


----------



## Deleted member 112695 (Jul 3, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> I feel lonely here. I feel like I'm not welcomed or accepted, but only tolerated by most people. Some people seem to dislike me being around, and others seem to shun me when I wan't to talk to them. I try to be as nice as possible, but it never seems to work. I just wan't to be liked the same as everyone else. There are only a handful of people who I actually trust to be there for me.


As I said, you are one of my favorites, Nexus. I really like you, just for who you are. Your colors do shine.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 3, 2018)

Felix Bernard said:


> As I said, you are one of my favorites, Nexus. I really like you, just for who you are. Your colors do shine.


You really are the kindest person I have ever met here.


----------



## Deleted member 112695 (Jul 3, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> You really are the kindest person I have ever met here.


D'awwww~
That really means so much to me.


----------



## Guifrog (Jul 3, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> I feel lonely here. I feel like I'm not welcomed or accepted, but only tolerated by most people. Some people seem to dislike me being around, and others seem to shun me when I wan't to talk to them. I try to be as nice as possible, but it never seems to work. I just wan't to be liked the same as everyone else. There are only a handful of people who I actually trust to be there for me.


*hugs you*
*kisses cheek*
*dances madly*
*grabs your hands and starts spinning, spinning, SPINNING*

^______^


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Jul 3, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> I feel lonely here. I feel like I'm not welcomed or accepted, but only tolerated by most people. Some people seem to dislike me being around, and others seem to shun me when I wan't to talk to them. I try to be as nice as possible, but it never seems to work. I just wan't to be liked the same as everyone else. There are only a handful of people who I actually trust to be there for me.


Are you serious? I like when you show up


----------



## Deleted member 112695 (Jul 3, 2018)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> Are you serious? I like when you show up


Same!


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Jul 3, 2018)

On other hand tell me about it. I feel the same way you do but propably for different reasons


----------



## Deleted member 112695 (Jul 3, 2018)

I know that I feel like that too a lot.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 3, 2018)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> On other hand tell me about it. I feel the same way you do but propably for different reasons


It just feels like people don't really care about me. It feels like I'm just some idiot for their entertainment. It feels like people enjoy being a dick to me because I'm not worth showing any form of respect or compassion. It feels like they don't care if there's a person behind this screen who actually has feelings and thoughts about what they say. Like I said. I feel tolerated, but not welcomed.


----------



## Deleted member 112695 (Jul 3, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> It just feels like people don't really care about me. It feels like I'm just some idiot for their entertainment. It feels like people enjoy being a dick to me because I'm not worth showing any form of respect or compassion. It feels like they don't care if there's a person behind this screen who actually has feelings and thoughts about what they say. Like I said. I feel tolerated, but not welcomed.


Awww, do people treat you unkindly here in the fandom?


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 3, 2018)

Felix Bernard said:


> Awww, do people treat you unkindly here in the fandom?


I certainly feels that way most of the time. When you work hard to show kindness and compassion to someone only to receive disrespect and animosity in return, you begin to wonder why even bother trying to make friends.


----------



## Deleted member 112695 (Jul 3, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> I certainly feels that way most of the time. When you work hard to show kindness and compassion to someone only to receive disrespect and animosity in return, you begin to wonder why even bother trying to make friends.


I am so sorry to hear that... You do not deserve that. I really hope things get better for you, and that you are treated like you should be treated.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Jul 3, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> I certainly feels that way most of the time. When you work hard to show kindness and compassion to someone only to receive disrespect and animosity in return, you begin to wonder why even bother trying to make friends.



Let me give you some advice. Maybe even for your personal life off the forum. First treat people nice, wait for response. Then treat them like they treat you


----------



## Brooks Dotson (Jul 3, 2018)

Honestly the more people i talk to the better, it'd do me a world of good to socialize more 'cause being all by myself has a tendency to drive me insane sometimes :/


----------



## Deleted member 112695 (Jul 3, 2018)

Brooks Dotson said:


> Honestly the more people i talk to the better, it'd do me a world of good to socialize more 'cause being all by myself has a tendency to drive me insane sometimes :/


Same here


----------



## Deleted member 112695 (Jul 4, 2018)

Bump!


----------



## Brooks Dotson (Jul 4, 2018)

Felix Bernard said:


> Bump!


Really? Bump, ugh....


----------



## Brooks Dotson (Jul 4, 2018)

Well i'm here if you wanna talk to me (please do, i'm lonely)


----------



## Some Moron (Jul 4, 2018)

Brooks Dotson said:


> Well i'm here if you wanna talk to me (please do, i'm lonely)


Being lonely is better than you think.


----------



## Brooks Dotson (Jul 4, 2018)

Some Moron said:


> Being lonely is better than you think.


No it isn't you braindead idiot


----------



## Some Moron (Jul 4, 2018)

Brooks Dotson said:


> No it isn't you braindead idiot


Correction: I'm a moron.


----------



## Brooks Dotson (Jul 4, 2018)

Some Moron said:


> Correction: I'm a moron.


Yeah "YOU" are a moron :/


----------



## Some Moron (Jul 4, 2018)

Brooks Dotson said:


> Yeah "YOU" are a moron :/


What? Why did you quote that?


----------



## Brooks Dotson (Jul 4, 2018)

Some Moron said:


> What? Why did you quote that?


Because i can, does that answer your question, or does it raise more?


----------



## Some Moron (Jul 4, 2018)

Brooks Dotson said:


> Because i can, does that answer your question, or does it raise more?


I have a lot of questions, but we'd be here all day.


----------



## Brooks Dotson (Jul 4, 2018)

Some Moron said:


> I have a lot of questions, but we'd be here all day.


Yeah well loneliness tends to bring out the worse in me so yeah, don't like that kiss my ass >:/


----------



## Some Moron (Jul 4, 2018)

Brooks Dotson said:


> Yeah well loneliness tends to bring out the worse in me so yeah, don't like that kiss my ass >:/


If you're going online to be rude, I'd suggest not going online.


----------



## Brooks Dotson (Jul 4, 2018)

Yeah what the hell ever, i guess i'll just go die in a fire then ):<


----------



## Some Moron (Jul 4, 2018)

Okay then...


----------



## Brooks Dotson (Jul 4, 2018)

Somebody please just kill me already, my entire life was just one big mistake, as well as one missed opportunity after another, i just want it all to end now >:/


----------



## Marcl (Jul 4, 2018)

Brooks Dotson said:


> Somebody please just kill me already, my entire life was just one big mistake, as well as one missed opportunity after another, i just want it all to end now >:/



Take a deep breath. Or three for a good measure. Do you need to talk?


----------



## Brooks Dotson (Jul 4, 2018)

That depnds, i just got back from the swimming pool, and yes


----------



## Deleted member 112695 (Jul 4, 2018)

Are you ok?


----------



## Deleted member 112695 (Jul 4, 2018)

Brooks Dotson said:


> That depnds, i just got back from the swimming pool, and yes


PM me anytime, ok?


----------



## Deleted member 112695 (Jul 4, 2018)

@Kingvoxion69


----------



## Pyruus (Jul 4, 2018)

Brooks Dotson said:


> Well i'm here if you wanna talk to me (please do, i'm lonely)


If you wanna talk, I'm right here, and not going anywhere. We're a community, and we need to support each other through our toughest times, not put each other down.


----------



## Deleted member 112695 (Jul 4, 2018)

Pyruus said:


> If you wanna talk, I'm right here, and not going anywhere. We're a community, and we need to support each other through our toughest times, not put each other down.


*hugs you tight*
Amen!


----------



## Pyruus (Jul 4, 2018)

Heh. Yeah, I might need a bit of support. I'm moving to FL, but we're having space problems, so we might need to leave behind a lot of beloved furniture. There's college. Being lonely physically hurts now. I just have a lot going on, but it's finally starting to let up, thank God.


----------



## Brooks Dotson (Jul 4, 2018)

Pyruus said:


> If you wanna talk, I'm right here, and not going anywhere. We're a community, and we need to support each other through our toughest times, not put each other down.


I have nothing to talk about, at all, just one missed opportunity after another, and this has been going on for a very long time, pretty much since high school, of which avoided socializing with everybody due to self-induced paranoia, as i believed everybody was out to get me or torment me in someway


----------



## Deleted member 112695 (Jul 4, 2018)

Pyruus said:


> Heh. Yeah, I might need a bit of support. I'm moving to FL, but we're having space problems, so we might need to leave behind a lot of beloved furniture. There's college. Being lonely physically hurts now. I just have a lot going on, but it's finally starting to let up, thank God.


Loneliness does have that physical pain, I know what you are talking about.


----------



## Deleted member 112695 (Jul 4, 2018)

Brooks Dotson said:


> I have nothing to talk about, at all, just one missed opportunity after another, and this has been going on for a very long time, pretty much since high school, of which avoided socializing with everybody due to self-induced paranoia, as i believed everybody was out to get me or torment me in someway


Have you ever talked to someone about this?


----------



## Pyruus (Jul 4, 2018)

It's like... I'll be blunt. 
I'm 17, less than 2 months away from being 18. Yes, I want to... do _it_, if you know what I mean, but it's no longer a priority for me emotionally.
I need someone I can cuddle and snuggle with, more than I need someone to do it with.


----------



## Brooks Dotson (Jul 4, 2018)

No though perhaps i should, but who clearly not my family as this is something explained to a therapist, but unfortunately we can't afford to see a therapist as of currently, so it looks i'm gonna have lay down and die


----------



## Pyruus (Jul 4, 2018)

Yeah. A lot of us seem to be going through a rough patch in our lives right now. That's what we're here for. We give support to those who need it, with the expectation they will reciprocate when we're the ones who need support. That's how a community works. And that's how we should work.


----------



## Deleted member 112695 (Jul 4, 2018)

Pyruus said:


> Yeah. A lot of us seem to be going through a rough patch in our lives right now. That's what we're here for. We give support to those who need it, with the expectation they will reciprocate when we're the ones who need support. That's how a community works. And that's how we should work.


I don’t expect anything back, I will love you and help you, without any conditions. This is my life philosophy, to go the extra mile. But yes, it’s always nice to get help back.


----------



## Pyruus (Jul 4, 2018)

I'm the same. I tend to apply Hannibal's law a lot of the time; an eye for an eye, all that. But in reality, I just give. Don't get me wrong, it's nice to receive, but I won't expect it. Plus, it's reasonable to believe that the majority of people think that way.


----------



## Deleted member 112695 (Jul 4, 2018)

Pyruus said:


> I'm the same. I tend to apply Hannibal's law a lot of the time; an eye for an eye, all that. But in reality, I just give. Don't get me wrong, it's nice to receive, but I won't expect it. Plus, it's reasonable to believe that the majority of people think that way.


Aye


----------



## Deleted member 112695 (Jul 9, 2018)

Bump!


----------



## Brooks Dotson (Jul 9, 2018)

Felix Bernard said:


> Bump!


Boosh!


----------



## Deleted member 112695 (Jul 9, 2018)

Brooks Dotson said:


> Boosh!


X3


----------



## Brooks Dotson (Jul 9, 2018)

Felix Bernard said:


> X3


----------



## Deleted member 112695 (Aug 1, 2018)

Bump!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 1, 2018)

Boop<3


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Aug 1, 2018)

*Meme*






Zzz-
you almost put me to sleep...
Was waiting to be the first to meme your triumphal entry, but I can only stay excited for so long.
Zzz-


----------



## Alyssa.the.fox (Aug 1, 2018)

Well, i have not met you before...but those are some good words of advice!


----------



## Deleted member 112695 (Aug 1, 2018)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> *Meme*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


XD
Sowwy


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Aug 1, 2018)

And you missed Christmas in July D:
But that's OK, I guess. We can just have another July wait untill November like a Normal Person.


----------



## Deleted member 112695 (Aug 1, 2018)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> And you missed Christmas in July D:
> But that's OK, I guess. We can just have another July wait untill November like a Normal Person.


Yaaay!


----------



## Pyruus (Aug 2, 2018)

boop de boop


----------



## Brooks Dotson (Aug 2, 2018)

*beep boop* what's happening?


----------



## Deleted member 112695 (Aug 2, 2018)

Lol


----------



## Yetanotherfemboyfox (Aug 2, 2018)

this small spark of light against the black of the hollowness hath given me strength, I thank thee light-bearer.


----------



## Filter (Aug 2, 2018)

I saw this video earlier today, and thought I'd share it here.


----------



## Brooks Dotson (Aug 2, 2018)

Felix Bernard said:


> Lol


:3


----------



## KiokuChan (Aug 3, 2018)

Brooks Dotson said:


> No though perhaps i should, but who clearly not my family as this is something explained to a therapist, but unfortunately we can't afford to see a therapist as of currently, so it looks i'm gonna have lay down and die


Doesn't that suggest you think it's possible for it to get better then, and that you just currently lack the funds. If so couldn't it be worth waiting for a solution? Also missed opportunities in the past are done with and don't mean that you'll have to keep missing all opportunities in the future.


----------



## Deleted member 112695 (Aug 3, 2018)

Therapy is good, it can really help. But it’s good to have a support team as well!


----------



## fourur (Aug 3, 2018)

we are together on internet, but alone in our own room ; _ ;


----------



## Deleted member 112695 (Aug 8, 2018)

Bump!


----------



## SirGavintheFurred (Aug 8, 2018)

fourur said:


> we are together on internet, but alone in our own room ; _ ;


In the words of Billy Joel
"We're sharing a drink called loneliness, but it's better than drinking alone."


----------



## Deleted member 112695 (Aug 10, 2018)

SirGavintheFurred said:


> In the words of Billy Joel
> "We're sharing a drink called loneliness, but it's better than drinking alone."


Awww


----------



## HeartlessSora (Aug 10, 2018)

Oh god! I cant believe what i just read! This is so beautifull.. I rly loved it , remenberd of me when i wrote things like this , tho it was never this good!
Im a very lonelly fur that suffer from constant pain and reading this made me hope once more , wait for the time when everything will get better , this made me super warm , you are indeed quite the kind and sweet person i see , thats something that is hard to find so im glad there is ppl like you to give some hope to those who have cant find them selfs inside theyr owm dark mind , im sure this helped many ppl feel at least somewhat better! I know that bc i sure made me feel better , and i have to say you are a rly good writer!
May you keep bring happyness to this world! These are the ppl that we need , ppl like you! Ppl that can give some hope and inspiration to those who are lost in theyr path!
Congrats and thanks for making my night way better felix <3


----------



## Deleted member 112695 (Aug 10, 2018)

HeartlessSora said:


> Oh god! I cant believe what i just read! This is so beautifull.. I rly loved it , remenberd of me when i wrote things like this , tho it was never this good!
> Im a very lonelly fur that suffer from constant pain and reading this made me hope once more , wait for the time when everything will get better , this made me super warm , you are indeed quite the kind and sweet person i see , thats something that is hard to find so im glad there is ppl like you to give some hope to those who have cant find them selfs inside theyr owm dark mind , im sure this helped many ppl feel at least somewhat better! I know that bc i sure made me feel better , and i have to say you are a rly good writer!
> May you keep bring happyness to this world! These are the ppl that we need , ppl like you! Ppl that can give some hope and inspiration to those who are lost in theyr path!
> Congrats and thanks for making my night way better felix <3


My entire time here on FAF is justified now to hear that I’ve helped a beautiful soul like yours. Be well dear, and don’t let your loneliness keep you in fetters forever. You have a long life ahead of you, and you have the power to make the best out of it. But remember you can make out of the smallest things the best things. You don’t need riches and honor to be happy, just a content heart and eyes of hope.


----------



## Deleted member 112695 (Aug 18, 2018)

Bump!


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Aug 18, 2018)

Thank you! Your so positive and caring, I’m glad your here!


----------



## yrbys (Aug 19, 2018)

I think many of us join the fandom because we are lonely and with the fandom we find friends and family.


----------



## ICantStickWithACharacter (Sep 15, 2018)

What's a poem supposed to do?


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Sep 16, 2018)

Sometimes i enjoy loneliness, i simply like to suffer


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Sep 17, 2018)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> Didn't want to say anything because everyone was already doing a great job so far, but I'm going to be working most of the day tomorrow so I just wanted to play it safe.
> 
> Please continue ignoring the troll, block him if he gets too problematic.
> Thanks in advance o/


Thanks for calling me a troll. Doesn't change the fact the OP is a terrible person. Sorry if standing up against someone who defends slavery long ago is problematic. Although that's just one of many crazy things he's said and you all defended him for.


----------



## Moar Krabs (Sep 21, 2018)

I didn’t understand one thing but your comment has a lot of likes so I’m guessing that’s good.


----------



## tamara590 (Sep 29, 2019)

this made my day^^ thank you


----------



## KiokuChan (Oct 3, 2019)

Brooks Dotson said:


> :3


Are you doing any better? I hope so!


----------



## Brooks Dotson (Oct 3, 2019)

KiokuChan said:


> Are you doing any better? I hope so!


Oh i certianly am!


----------



## KiokuChan (Oct 4, 2019)

Brooks Dotson said:


> Oh i certianly am!


Awesome! ^_^


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 4, 2019)

You're never lonely as long as you have lefty and righty. ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## XanderBoi (Oct 4, 2019)

Thank you for this!


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Oct 10, 2019)

Holy necro


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Oct 18, 2019)

Closing due to necro


----------

